# Must be spring already



## kevincgympie (Jul 26, 2018)

Snake grabs a pigeon drinking from roof gutter
Gympie queensland 26th july


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 26, 2018)

It certainly seems like spring already,all of our Tiliqua have come out of brumation in the middle of winter.


----------



## richyboa72 (Jul 26, 2018)

One way of keeping pigeon population down by tethering a snake or two on your roof, lol


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jul 26, 2018)

Bit warmer in QLD than in Vic at the moment.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 26, 2018)

has definitely felt like spring up here for the last week. Even right now it's still 15 degrees here which is warm for July in Toowoomba.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 28, 2018)

15 isn't warm for any place other than a fridge or freezer.

Cool pictures, Kevin! Did you take them?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 28, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> 15 isn't warm for any place other than a fridge or freezer.


15 is warm for midnight in Toowoomba in July.... trust me.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 28, 2018)

I know what you're trying to say, but a warmer than usual day in a place which is always cold is still cold! As far as air which humans are existing in goes, 15 is always cold. So cold no one should ever live in a place, and if they must visit, it should only be brief.

I had the misfortune of being born in Melbourne, more appropriately known by its less used name of The Frozen Wasteland (I presume calling it by its real name was too traumatic). I now spend most of my time in the tropics, and with any luck will never again set foot in my home town again during winter. Winter being the season which ends in mid December.


----------



## Smittiferous (Jul 28, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> ...So cold no one should ever live in a place, and if they must visit, it should only be brief.
> 
> I had the misfortune of being born in Melbourne, more appropriately known by its less used name of The Frozen Wasteland (I presume calling it by its real name was too traumatic). I now spend most of my time in the tropics, and with any luck will never again set foot in my home town again during winter. Winter being the season which ends in mid December.



I happen to appreciate the nuances of Melbourne’s weather.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 28, 2018)

Personally I rather the cooler extremes. A lot easier to throw another layer or 4 on to warm up... compared to the top end when it's 45 degrees, humidity 110% and you're next to naked already and still burning up... and you jump in a "cold shower" and the water is 36 degrees... to hell with that. LOL I love Toowoomba winters. When it's below zero and the air is so crisp and clean it hurts to breathe.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 28, 2018)

Smittiferous said:


> I happen to appreciate the nuances of Melbourne’s weather.



You are a bad person who should be banished. I'm literally so angry I'm going to go set fire to the goldfish.
[doublepost=1532777677,1532777489][/doublepost]


Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Personally I rather the cooler extremes. A lot easier to throw another layer or 4 on to warm up... compared to the top end when it's 45 degrees, humidity 110% and you're next to naked already and still burning up... and you jump in a "cold shower" and the water is 36 degrees... to hell with that. LOL I love Toowoomba winters. When it's below zero and the air is so crisp and clean it hurts to breathe.



Yeah, see, the sort of warped evil freak who thinks 15 is anything more than hideous is the sort of evil entity which would speak positively about environmental conditions so terrible that they literally make breathing painful. If inflicting physical pain and harm upon people is what you consider to be good, it's no surprise you like "cooler extremes".

I already set fire to the goldfish, now to calm down I'm going to have to rape its charred body.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 28, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> You are a bad person who should be banished. I'm literally so angry I'm going to go set fire to the goldfish.
> [doublepost=1532777677,1532777489][/doublepost]
> 
> Yeah, see, the sort of warped evil freak who thinks 15 is anything more than hideous is the sort of evil entity which would speak positively about environmental conditions so terrible that they literally make breathing painful. If inflicting physical pain and harm upon people is what you consider to be good, it's no surprise you like "cooler extremes".
> ...


Like the saying goes, "one man's pain is another man's pleasure."  Besides, I'm hot blooded, anything over 21 degrees is uncomfortably warm for me.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 28, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Like the saying goes, "one man's pain is another man's pleasure."  Besides, I'm hot blooded, anything over 21 degrees is uncomfortably warm for me.



If it was 21 degrees here everyone would be going crazy about how insanely cold it was.

Then again, this is officially considered to be the world's hottest city.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 28, 2018)

here in Sydney we have had a few days of around 21-23C which is a pleasant temp range.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 28, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> here in Sydney we have had a few days of around 21-23C which is a pleasant temp range.


21-23 is bearable with a stiff breeze hammering in from the south.


----------



## Mick666 (Jul 30, 2018)

richyboa72 said:


> One way of keeping pigeon population down by tethering a snake or two on your roof, lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


I was going to put a big scrub python in my roof to get rid of the possums, but I have a small dog too, so it probably wouldn't end well.


----------



## richyboa72 (Jul 30, 2018)

Yes probably not[emoji16][emoji216]


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 30, 2018)

Mick666 said:


> I was going to put a big scrub python in my roof to get rid of the possums, but I have a small dog too, so it probably wouldn't end well.


I encourage the possums to come around to my place! Why on earth would you want to get rid of them?
[doublepost=1532908039,1532907962][/doublepost]


Smittiferous said:


> I happen to appreciate the nuances of Melbourne’s weather.


Yes, but you are a Kiwi, you were born into freezing. Melbourne's weather is cold and miserable, end of story.


----------



## Mick666 (Jul 30, 2018)

The possums live in my ceiling and have really noisy fights, which makes the dog bark, which wakes my missus up, who wakes me up, then I tell the dog to stop. then I go back to sleep, and the little buggers start round two. They're fine when they are outside, it's just the ones in the ceiling.


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 30, 2018)

Mick666 said:


> The possums live in my ceiling and have really noisy fights, which makes the dog bark, which wakes my missus up, who wakes me up, then I tell the dog to stop. then I go back to sleep, and the little buggers start round two. They're fine when they are outside, it's just the ones in the ceiling.


Might be easier to get rid of the dog or the missus....


----------



## Mick666 (Jul 30, 2018)

I'd never get rid of my dog


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 30, 2018)

Mick666 said:


> The possums live in my ceiling and have really noisy fights, which makes the dog bark, which wakes my missus up, who wakes me up, then I tell the dog to stop. then I go back to sleep, and the little buggers start round two. They're fine when they are outside, it's just the ones in the ceiling.


Not to mention they urinate and defecate all in the ceiling... massive problem. Common brushtail Possums are a pest and in most areas you can trap them and take them to the nearest vet for euthanasia no questions asked.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 30, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> Winter being the season which ends in mid December.


and starts again in early January


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 31, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> and starts again in early January



You're clearly someone familiar with Melbourne.


----------



## Stompsy (Jul 31, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Not to mention they urinate and defecate all in the ceiling... massive problem. Common brushtail Possums are a pest and in most areas you can trap them and take them to the nearest vet for euthanasia no questions asked.


Illegal in Victoria without a permit.... and they have to be relocated to the same property as they wont survive for long if taken even a few hundred metres away.


----------



## Mick666 (Jul 31, 2018)

I think it's illegal here too. although i have tried to trap them with no success. I'd be happy to let them go in the back yard, if the real estate would fix the holes in the roof. We did have to get one put down that was hit by a car or attacked by a cat. Whatever happened to it, broke it's back, it was only a little one.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 31, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> Illegal in Victoria without a permit.... and they have to be relocated to the same property as they wont survive for long if taken even a few hundred metres away.


Illegal to relocate them more than 50m hence why euthanasia is deemed the best and only option.
[doublepost=1532993138,1532993063][/doublepost]


Mick666 said:


> I think it's illegal here too. although i have tried to trap them with no success. I'd be happy to let them go in the back yard, if the real estate would fix the holes in the roof. We did have to get one put down that was hit by a car or attacked by a cat. Whatever happened to it, broke it's back, it was only a little one.


I've trapped tons of them, use a standard cat trap. As for bait, white bread smeared with strawberry or raspberry jam gets them every time.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 31, 2018)

We used to have possums come on our back porch railings in the mountains that we would feed fruit when I was 7 or 8.

Now that I look back I shouldn’t have, but it was so cute :#


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 31, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> You're clearly someone familiar with Melbourne.


I went there once about twenty years ago,never to return


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 31, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> I went there once about twenty years ago,never to return


Same.


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 1, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Same.



It's nice in summer, well, most days during that two week season are nice anyway.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Aug 1, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> It's nice in summer, well, most days during that two week season are nice anyway.


Don't complain... Melbourne is more habitable than Siberia.


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 1, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Don't complain... Melbourne is more habitable than Siberia.



I'm not complaining, I don't live there now, but frozen solid in a block of ice is more habitable than a hydraulic press. That doesn't make being frozen solid in a block of ice something I wouldn't complain about being on my way to. There's always something worse, than doesn't mean nothing is terrible.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Mick666 (Aug 2, 2018)

I'd take Melbourne weather over Canberra weather any day of the week.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 2, 2018)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Don't complain... Melbourne is more habitable than Siberia.



Ever been to Siberia?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Aug 2, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Ever been to Siberia?


It's on my bucket list.


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 2, 2018)

Mick666 said:


> I'd take Melbourne weather over Canberra weather any day of the week.



You say that like Canberra is even worthy of being acknowledged as a place which exists.

Like, yeah, I'd eat a bowl of plain dirt over a bowl of dirt mixed with broken glass, but that doesn't mean either is something any sane person should consider as being okay to eat.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 2, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> You say that like Canberra is even worthy of being acknowledged as a place which exists.
> 
> Like, yeah, I'd eat a bowl of plain dirt over a bowl of dirt mixed with broken glass, but that doesn't mean either is something any sane person should consider as being okay to eat.


 i don't think raping a charred goldfish is something a sane person would do either :thinking:


damn no thinking emote

well it was worth a try


----------



## RoryBreaker (Aug 2, 2018)

FIFY


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Aug 2, 2018)

i was gonna do the same but like


it takes up a heap of room for me at least lol


----------



## Chipewah (Aug 2, 2018)

Mick666 said:


> I'd take Melbourne weather over Canberra weather any day of the week.


Agreed, Its hard going owning reptiles in Canberra during winter. It has gotten down to minus 8 this winter.


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 3, 2018)

Chipewah said:


> Agreed, Its hard going owning reptiles in Canberra during winter. It has gotten down to minus 8 this winter.



That's actually a really good climate for keeping reptiles. It's easy to apply heat, and with that sort of cool you have the opportunity to make fantastic gradients and set the temperatures however you like. Much easier there than in the tropics. Simply in terms of keeping reptiles, I'm jealous.

However, yes, when you're in that sort of weather the constant depression and suicidal ideation would make keeping reptiles, along with any other activity, very difficult.


----------



## Smittiferous (Aug 5, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> However, yes, when you're in that sort of weather the constant depression and suicidal ideation would make keeping reptiles, along with any other activity, very difficult.


Well aren’t you just a ray of sunshine?


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 6, 2018)

Smittiferous said:


> Well aren’t you just a ray of sunshine?



I see the great Australian sense of humour, including not only the ability to avoid taking things too seriously, but also the ability to laugh at one's self, remains alive and well.


----------



## Smittiferous (Aug 6, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> I see the great Australian sense of humour, including not only the ability to avoid taking things too seriously, but also the ability to laugh at one's self, remains alive and well.


Am Kiwi


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 6, 2018)

Smittiferous said:


> Am Kiwi



Oh, my apologies. There's no way I would have expected you to understand it if I knew that.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Aug 11, 2018)

The beardys are out and about already in seqld. I saw my first for the season today. A mate said he has been seeing road kill for the last week or two as well.


----------

